# Mail - "Problem" Outlook / Thunderbird



## ralf-isi (21. Apr. 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen

Habe da ein 'komisches' "Problem" gefunden mit Mail, resp. den Mail - Clients:
Gegeben ist ein Windows - PC mit Vista und Outlook 2007 (Outlook behauptet alles im Grünen), eine Domain mit ISPConfig erstellt (die Domain läuft einwandfrei!).

Der Win - Benutzer erstellt eine Mail mit Outlook an meine persönliche Domain (nicht unter/mit ISPConfig erstellt) Absender - Domain die mit ISPC erstellt.
Die Mail kommt bei mir nie an weil Outlook sagt: "Access Relay denied".
Mailt er über sein gmail - Konto bekommt ich die Mail.
Nun der Punkt:
Zum Testen Thunderbird auf dem Win - PC installiert, gleiche Konten Einstellungen und ... ich bekomme die Mail. *grübel

An was kann das liegen?
Hat schon jemand das auch beobachtet?

Stehe da vor einem Rätsel und kann mir keinen Reim machen. (Zum Glück maile ich mit Thunderbird  ) Aber die Kunden!!!

Gruss und Danke
Ralf


----------



## planet_fox (21. Apr. 2010)

Schau mal wie die Einstellungen sind beim Postausgangsserver. bei der anmeldung am besten gleiche Daten wie Posteingsserver verwenden


----------



## ralf-isi (26. Apr. 2010)

Hallo plant fox
Hallo zusammen



Zitat von planet_fox:


> Schau mal wie die Einstellungen sind beim Postausgangsserver. bei der anmeldung am besten gleiche Daten wie Posteingsserver verwenden


Ja, die Einstellungen bei Thunderbird und Outlook sind die selben.

Habe die letzten Tag mal "rum geforscht" und gedacht mich laust der Affe!

Der Kunde hat seinen InterNet - Zugang bei grössten Provider in der Schweiz: BW. Also muss er über dessen Leitung ins I-Net. BW hatte vor Jahren mal gewaltige Probleme mit Mails. 
Deshalb haben die den Port 25 geschlossen, resp 'umgebogen' auf den Port 587. Laut Auskunft des Support bei BW müssen wir unserem Mail-Server den Port 587 öffnen und gut sei.
(Die Logik hab ich nicht begriffen.  )
Doch wie und vorallem wo mach ich das?
Als Mail-Server ist Courier (pop) am werken und postfix macht den Ausgang (smtp). Oder irre ich mich?

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich was umstellen, resp. zusätzlich eintragen muss?

Schon mal vielen Dank und Grüsse
Ralf

PS
ISPC läuft unser Suse 11.2


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2010)

http://rackerhacker.com/2007/07/04/enable-submission-port-587-in-postfix/


----------



## planet_fox (26. Apr. 2010)

Oder hier 

http://alexander-fox.com/2010/04/thunderbird-3-und-port-587/


----------

